# RT-N56U router wont connect to my cable modem



## Torenko (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought an ASUS Black Diamond Dual Band Wireless-N 600 Router (RT-N56U) to upgrade from my older router but I'm having a problem: It won't connect to my cable modem (via the WAN ethernet port), so I can't connect to the internet.

http://i43.tinypic.com/ftdk4y.jpg http://i42.tinypic.com/11ih508.jpg

When I connect the router to my computer via ethernet cable, the light on the ethernet port of the router comes on (an orange LED light), but when I connect my cable modem (or computer) to the the router through the WAN ethernet port, the WAN port's LED does not come on at all and I keep getting an error message on my browser saying that I need to make sure the ethernet cable is connected.

I've tried three different ethernet cables, including the one that came with the router, with no luck (WAN LED lights never come on, so I assume that this means that there is no activity at all). I've also tried cloning the MAC address, restoring to factory default, updating the routers firmware, and holding the reset button on the modem for 15 seconds, among other things. Does anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?

Also, something that might be worth noting: While one end is connected to my modem, if I plug the ethernet cord into one of the 4 ethernet ports on the router, the green LED instantly turns on but, as I said before, there's no activity when plugged into the WAN port.

My modem is an Arris TM052G (DOCSIS 2.0) provided by my ISP, Time Warner Cable.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect you have tried this - but a complete powercycle -see below

whos the ISP ?
what was the old router make and model

connect a pc directly to the modem and see if it works - post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure sounds like a defective WAN port.


----------



## Torenko (Oct 14, 2007)

I tried doing a power cycle before, but it didn't fix anything.
My ISP is Road Runner (TMC)
My old router is a Linksys WRT54G (version 5)
Here are the results from the ipconfig /all (while the modem is connected directly to my PC; it wouldn't connect to the internet this way, though):


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-A4-8B-82-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1411:a77e:e0c8:be5b%22(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.190.91(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 520099236
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B2-56-83-48-5B-39-5F-0C-25
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-5F-0C-25
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1ae:e6fe:e38c:49e1%8(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.73.225(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 172514105
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B2-56-83-48-5B-39-5F-0C-25
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.socal.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you use MAC cloning with the Linksys WRT54G? 
If you did not, then the MAC address of the WRT54G is probably registered in the system.

Don't know if you can connect the WRT54G to the ASUS and use the clone function to copy its MAC addresss. 
You may be able to manually enter the MAC address of the WRT54G into the ASUS and see if that works. 
Other option would be call Time Warner support and tell them you are changing the router. You would need to give them the MAC address of the ASUS.


----------

